# Lightroom 6 (Perpetual) Issues after Install – For Windows Users



## clee01l

If you are a* Windows user* and are having issues with the new Perpetual License version of the LR6 app *after* successfully installing , Please post your issue here and we will attempt to resolve and post a Solution. Before adding your issue to this thread, please review the previous posts (especially any posted Solutions) before adding your item to this thread.
It will help with the diagnosis if you will navigate the LR Menu to {Help}{System Info...} and copy, then paste the information found there into  your question posted here as a reply.


----------



## GrahamP

*Lightroom 6 - 1. personalized identity plate, and 2. dragging when a tool is selected*

Windows 8.1 64 bit LR 6. 

Two issues:

1.  Personalised identity plate:  I try to edit the personalized identity plate.  That works, so far as concerns the identity on the left, but the module picker buttons text becomes huge.  Select a smaller size for them, and it is not saved.  Therefore I can only use with a non-personalized plate.

2.  Develop, any tool selected, zoom in: press spacebar to bring up the hand tool, and try to move around the image by dragging with the trackpad.  It will not work.  I can still move around by clicking and dragging in the navigator image preview at top left, but not by dragging on the image itself (and therefore it is impossible to move around at all by dragging if the panels or navigator have been hidden to give more screen real estate).  

Unfortunately I do not know whether or not these issues occurred with version 5.7, because this is a new install on a brand new laptop on which version 5 was never installed.  These issues do not occur on my desktop computer.

Graham


----------



## rafikiphoto

If by Perpetual Licence you mean standalone (non-cloud) version I do. Each time I adjust a slider in develop or use the spot removal tool the screen blanks, redraws  and 'loading' appears for a second. It's driving me nuts!


----------



## Jim Wilde

GrahamP said:


> Windows 8.1 64 bit LR 6.
> 
> Two issues:
> 
> 1.  Personalised identity plate:  I try to edit the personalized identity plate.  That works, so far as concerns the identity on the left, but the module picker buttons text becomes huge.  Select a smaller size for them, and it is not saved.  Therefore I can only use with a non-personalized plate.



Is the font size control not present/functional under the section for the module picker buttons? On my Win7 system it works, and I can set the size of the buttons more or less to whatever I want.


> 2.  Develop, any tool selected, zoom in: press spacebar to bring up the hand tool, and try to move around the image by dragging with the trackpad.  It will not work.  I can still move around by clicking and dragging in the navigator image preview at top left, but not by dragging on the image itself (and therefore it is impossible to move around at all by dragging if the panels or navigator have been hidden to give more screen real estate).



I only have a trackpad on my MacBook Pro, and everything works fine. Will need someone with a Windows laptop to test out.


----------



## GrahamP

Jim Wilde said:


> Is the font size control not present/functional under the section for the module picker buttons? On my Win7 system it works, and I can set the size of the buttons more or less to whatever I want.



The font options for the module buttons including size are there, but as soon as you accept what you think is a sensible size matching the name plate, it bounces back to a huge size. The font and colour selection is also not sticky. 

Graham


----------



## Jim Wilde

Have you restarted Lightroom at all since you discovered the problem? If not, suggest you try that. If you have, maybe we need to start thinking about resetting your preferences file.


----------



## GrahamP

Jim Wilde said:


> Have you restarted Lightroom at all since you discovered the problem? If not, suggest you try that. If you have, maybe we need to start thinking about resetting your preferences file.



I have restarted many times and have already tried deleting the preferences file. 

One thing I noticed as well is that the use GPU option does not seem to stay unselected between sessions. I have not had time to check this thoroughly though. 

Graham.


----------



## Jim Wilde

I'm running out of ideas. When you deleted the preferences file, which one did you delete? There are now two preferences files with LR6.....one "traditional" and the new "Startup Preferences.agprefs".


----------



## chris02

rafikiphoto said:


> If by Perpetual Licence you mean standalone (non-cloud) version I do. Each time I adjust a slider in develop or use the spot removal tool the screen blanks, redraws  and 'loading' appears for a second. It's driving me nuts!



Exactly the same issue, considering returning 5.7!

EDIT : Since my rant a moment ago I have turned off the 'use graphics processor' and it appears to have cured the problem, hopefully.


----------



## GrahamP

Jim Wilde said:


> I'm running out of ideas. When you deleted the preferences file, which one did you delete? There are now two preferences files with LR6.....one "traditional" and the new "Startup Preferences.agprefs".



Only the "traditional" one. I was not aware of the other: where is it located?  I am not presently with my laptop to check this, but will do so when I get back home. 

Graham


----------



## Jim Wilde

It's in the same folder as the "traditional" one....but no worries, it's the other one that I was thinking of resetting, but you've already done it.

Which means I'm a bit stumped for now....


----------



## GrahamP

This may not be just a Lightroom issue after all.

i just checked in Photoshop, also a clean install on my new laptop.  That exhibits the same behaviour. Panning  a zoomed in image works fine with the hand tool and trackpad, unless it is initiated by holding the space bar down, in which case it will not move/pan at all.  

Any thoughts on what might be happening here?

Graham


----------



## GrahamP

I think this must be a touchpad driver problem.  I have connected an external mouse, and it is possible to drag the zoomed image around as one would expect, whether or not one has a tool selected so that the hand tool has to be initiated via a press of the spacebar, but it still does not work using the trackpad.  I have the latest drives installed.  One for HP/Microsoft/Synaptics to sort out, I fear - very annoying.

None of this explains the problem with the identity/name plate though.

Graham


----------



## WesternGuy

I am not sure where I am supposed to post problems with the stand-alone version of LR 6, so I am putting it here.

I am running Windows 8.1 and upgraded from LR 5.7.

I installed LR 6 yesterday (Thursday) and all went well with the installation.  It ran a few times and I even managed to edit a few images - so far so good.

Today, Friday, Lightroom 6 will not open properly.  I click on the Desktop icon and it opens as far as the nice initial screen, with the trees and the mountains, and then stops.  All I get is an hourglass cursor and that's it.  If I click on any part of the screen, I get a message box telling me that Lightroom is not responding and Windows will check for problems.  This "checking" never goes anywhere, so I have to use Task Manager to shut LR down.  So I am thinking that I should probably uninstall and reinstall LR, unless someone out there has a different suggestion or solution as to how to proceed.  I also think that uninstalling and reinstalling may not resolve this, unless the reason for this problem can be found and corrected.

Any insight or suggestions that anyone can provide will be greatly appreciated.  If it is necessary to uninstall and reinstall, are there any specific files that should be backed up before I start this process?

WesternGuy


----------



## clee01l

WesternGuy, Before you goto the trouble of uninstalling,  if you have the face recognition turned on, pause it. Exit LR and Rename your Preferences file.  There may by two LR6 preference files,If so, rename both of them and restart LR.     If this gets you back into the program, return here and we can discuss where to go next.


----------



## WesternGuy

Thanks Cletus.  The problem is that I cannot even get "into" Lightroom to do anything.  The initial page comes up with the trees and the mountains and then it stops working and I am left with an hourglass cursor and nothing else, so I shut it down using the Task Manager.  With a bit of searching, I found 2 Preferences files in C:\Users\_[user name]_\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Preferences\Lightroom 6 Preferences.agprefs and Lightroom 6 Startup Preferences.agprefs.  I renamed these two files and restarted Lightroom and it went through the LR 5 catalog conversion process again and then "hung up"'.  So I now have the following files associated with Lightroom

Lightroom 5 Catalog.lrcat
Lightroom Catalog.lrcat
Lightroom Catalog.lrcat.lock
Lightroom Catalog.lrcat-journal
Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat
Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat-journal

and a folder named Lightroom Catalog-2 Previews.lrcat.

Not sure if this helps, but I wonder if Lightroom 6 is looking for a file that it cannot find because it is not in the location it is expecting to find it.  It doesn't seem to know what to do because of this and it just "hangs" because it cannot find the file.  When I go and look where the "old" preference file are, I find that it has recreated these files as noted previously (in blue).  What I do not understand is why it worked after installation on Wednesday and did not work on Thursday (it is now early Friday am),

Cletus, I don't know if this helps, but let me know if there is anything else you need to know.


WesternGuy


----------



## clee01l

I would be guessing but it appears that you have three catalog files in your catalog folder
Lightroom 5 Catalog.lrcat
Lightroom Catalog.lrcat
Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat

The catalog file named "Lightroom 5 Catalog.lrcat" is presumably an older LR5 catalog that has not been updated by LR6.  The catalog file named "Lightroom Catalog.lrcat" is possibly your master LR5 catalog and the one named Lightroom Catalog-2.lrcat is the one being created by LR6 from the master catalog.  One problem that I see is that the catalog named "Lightroom Catalog.lrcat" is locked and would not be able to be opened even to be read and converted by LR6.

You can delete the file named "Lightroom Catalog.lrcat.lock" BUT only this file. 

If LR6 created 2 new Preferences files in C:\Users\[user name]\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Preferences\Light room 6 Preferences.agprefs and Lightroom 6 Startup Preferences.agprefs, rename these two files before restarting LR6 again.  After having
removed the ".lock" file hold down the {alt/Opt} key and click on the LR app or all icon to start LR.  This will Start LR6 with a dialog that lists the catalogs that LR knows about.  At the bottom of the dialog will be a button labeled {Create a New Catalog...}  Choose that to create a new empty LR6 catalog. 

Report back here as to whether you are successful opening LR6 with a new catalog. And then, we can discuss the next steps to get you back into your master catalog.


----------



## McGuire

I had the same problem.  I found a thread that suggested signing out of the Creative Cloud application and then signing back in.  It worked for me.


----------



## clee01l

McGuire said:


> I had the same problem.  I found a thread that suggested signing out of the Creative Cloud application and then signing back in.  It worked for me.


There is another thread for subscription LRCC issues.  Trying to keep the standalone (Perpetual) LR6 problems separate from the  LRCC(subscription issues).


----------



## WesternGuy

Cletus, still no luck.   I created a new catalog which I called LR6.lrcat and it would still not start properly.  I have pasted a small Windows Snip of what I get on my monitor from Lightroom.  Unfortunately, it will not paste very large into this app for some reason.   I hope you can discern what I get on my monitor - the "startup window"  will not go away and so LR does not start and just "hangs up".  So now I am at a loss as to what to do.  This is really upsetting to me as I paid money for something that is not working.  I have never had any problems like this with LR.








Unless you have any additional suggestions as to what to try, then, I am now at the point where I want to uninstall LR6 and reinstall it to see if this resolves the issues.  If it does not, then I will go after Adobe for my money back. I will continue to use LR 5.7 until they have resolved this problem.

WesternGuy


----------



## clee01l

Except for these, I'm outta suggestions.  
Try Booting Windows in Safe mode to see if that makes a difference.  There could be other Windows app (virus scanners) that are interfering with LR.

However before giving up completely, I would uninstall LR6 and D/L a fresh copy and give it another try before I requested a refund.


----------



## Jim Wilde

It looks as though a prefs reset should cure it, but you've already asked for that. Try doing it again using the new method....holding down Shift and Alt/Opt while starting LR gives you the option to reset prefs. Worth one more go?


----------



## clee01l

Jim Wilde said:


> It looks as though a prefs reset should cure it, but you've already asked for that. Try doing it again using the new method....holding down Shift and Alt/Opt while starting LR gives you the option to reset prefs. Worth one more go?


Is that method available in the standalone too?  I thought it was in the CC version only.


----------



## Jim Wilde

No, it's in LR6 code generally I believe.


----------



## WesternGuy

Jim Wilde said:


> It looks as though a prefs reset should cure it, but you've already asked for that. Try doing it again using the new method....holding down Shift and Alt/Opt while starting LR gives you the option to reset prefs. Worth one more go?



Jim, I am not sure what a "prefs reset" will do, but I will give it a try and let you know what happens.

WesternGuy


----------



## clee01l

If you are a* Windows user* and are having issues with the new Perpetual License version of the LR6 app *after* successfully installing , Please post your issue here and we will attempt to resolve and post a Solution. Before adding your issue to this thread, please review the previous posts (especially any posted Solutions) before adding your item to this thread.
It will help with the diagnosis if you will navigate the LR Menu to {Help}{System Info...} and copy, then paste the information found there into  your question posted here as a reply.


----------



## WesternGuy

Jim, I tried it and I get the same result.  The "initial" screen with the trees and the mountains does not go away and when I click on it, LR just "hangs".  When I start up Task Manager, it shows LR as "not responding", so I click on "End Task" and it goes away as it should.  So now I guess my next step is to uninstall it and reinstall it and see if that works.  If it doesn't, then I will try downloading it again and try a fresh install.

I still wonder what happened between Thursday (when it was working) and Friday (when it wasn't)???

My question is whether there are any files that will not get removed by the "uninstall" and thus will need to be removed manually?  Thanks.

WesternGuy


----------



## clee01l

WesternGuy said:


> Jim, I am not sure what a "prefs reset" will do, but I will give it a try and let you know what happens.
> 
> WesternGuy


The reset button resets the same files that were referenced earlier to the default(Preferences files in C:\Users\[user name]\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Preferences\Light room 6 Preferences.agprefs and Lightroom 6 Startup Preferences.agprefs.)  The reset button is a new option in LR6 that was not available in earlier versions of LR to accomplish the same thing I instructed you to do manually.


----------



## WesternGuy

Thanks Cletis.  My remaining question, at this time is one I asked previously - are there any files that will not get removed by the "uninstall" and thus will need to be removed manually?  Thanks. :bluegrin:

I am going to be busy, getting ready for a trip to Arizona next week, so I may not be able to get at this until I return on May 9.  Rest assured, _I still want to get LR 6 up and running_.

WesternGuy


----------



## Jim Wilde

Uninstall/reinstall won't do any harm, i.e. nothing of your data gets deleted


----------



## GrahamP

Neither of the issues I reported earlier appear in fact to be Lightroom 6 issues.  These were difficulties with the personalized name plate and not being able to drag/pan a zoomed image while a tool is selected.

This had been a clean install on a new laptop.  I have now also installed Lightroom 5.7.1, which exhibits exactly the same behaviour with both issues.  

So, now it is on to HP to try to resolve what must be a driver issue. I don't care about the identity plate too much, but the inability to pan the image while the spot removal tool is selected is a major issue for me.

Graham


----------



## Jim Wilde

Thanks for letting us know, Graham.


----------



## rafikiphoto

I have switched off use graphics processor, reset my prefs and rebooted but I  am still getting this frequent, annoying screen redraw. Has anyone come  across a fix? I don't get it in 5.7.


----------



## Jim Wilde

rafikiphoto said:


> I have switched off use graphics processor, reset my prefs and rebooted but I  am still getting this frequent, annoying screen redraw. Has anyone come  across a fix? I don't get it in 5.7.



Any possibility of doing a video capture of the problem? I'm not sure what it is I should be looking for.


----------



## clee01l

rafikiphoto said:


> I have switched off use graphics processor, reset my prefs and rebooted but I  am still getting this frequent, annoying screen redraw. Has anyone come  across a fix? I don't get it in 5.7.


I don't think any one has identified the issue.  Submit a bug report to Adobe describing in detail exactly the issue and perhaps including you video component including the video driver being used.  You might want to make sure the video *and* the mouse driver are up to date and that you have all of the latest Windows patches installed for your OS.


----------



## Jim Wilde

That last bit would be the first thing an Adobe engineer would say, so do it first and check the problem is still there before submitting a bug report.


----------



## rafikiphoto

Thanks both. As to the last bit everything is up to date. I'll work on the rest. One thing I haven't tried yet is a reinstall of LR6. I guess that is worth a try?


----------



## Jim Wilde

Sure, it's worth a try. I'd still like to see a video capture of the problem though.


----------



## Jim Wilde

WesternGuy said:


> Thanks Cletis.  My remaining question, at this time is one I asked previously - are there any files that will not get removed by the "uninstall" and thus will need to be removed manually?  Thanks. :bluegrin:
> 
> I am going to be busy, getting ready for a trip to Arizona next week, so I may not be able to get at this until I return on May 9.  Rest assured, _I still want to get LR 6 up and running_.
> 
> WesternGuy



We have another user who has just reported an identical-looking problem (hanging at the Splash Screen). Victoria has suggested trying to sign out of the CC desktop app, then signing back in again. Click on the "gear" icon at the top of the CC desktop app window, select Preferences, then click on Sign Out. The sign back in again, then try starting Lightroom again. Any difference?


----------



## Merlyn

I have the same problem as Westernguy.  Installed LR6 yesterday, started it  (NB I have removed the comment that I started it multiple times on the day - not sure now)- did some develop and library work (no imports), exited it, catalogue optimised and backed up OK (I can see the Lrcat.zip file), so all good.  Went in today and I have exactly the same problem as described above by Westernguy with a few more clues for you (maybe).  (Maybe the fellow with the subscription version has a hint??)
So when I installed it (its a perpetual licence update) there was an option to enable LR mobile (or something like that) - the enable disable button was not that clear as to what its state was.  When I ran it up, in the upper LH corner it was telling me I had 30 days left on my free trial.
Today when I first ran it (first time it failed) there was a box saying it could not contact a server, I waited a while and cancelled out.  Then exited using the X (top RH corner) with windows terminating the program.  Subsequent running up looks exactly like the symptoms being reported by Westernguy but now without the inital box saying it can't contact a server.  I have only ever used LR in standalone mode - but is the LR Mobile thing the server that is not being contacted??  Just guessing here......

"Victoria has suggested trying to sign out of the CC desktop app, then  signing back in again. Click on the "gear" icon at the top of the CC  desktop app window, select Preferences, then click on Sign Out. The sign  back in again, then try starting Lightroom again. Any difference?"
Sorry for being dopey - but what is the CC dektop app how do I get into it and is this relevant to my problem?? - I'm thinking of doing an uninstall and going back to LR5.7 but i'll wait a a day or so before doing so if it helps others to resolve the issues. 

And when I uninstall, I presume I delete "Lightroom Catalogue.Lrcat.lock" and "Lightroom Catalogue.lrcat-journal"???  
Also I have a folder called "Lightroom 5 Catalog Previews.lrdata" as well as "Lightroom Catalog Previews.lrdata" - I presume I delete the latter. 
And there is only one smart previews folder "Lightroom Catalog Smart Previews.lrdata".   "Lightroom 5 Catalog Smart Previews.lrdata" no longer exists.  (Argh... and i didn't back up before the upgrade!!!) So I assume I can use an older copy of Lightroom 5 Catalog Smart Previews.lrdata and then do something to generate the ones that are missing or can i just rename the existing one (Lightroom Catalog Smart Previews.lrdata) to that ie Lightroom 5 Catalog Smart Previews.lrdata.   ????


----------



## GrahamP

WesternGuy, if LR6 will not start properly, how did you create a new catalog called LR6.lrcat?

How about trying the following?  Delete all your catalogs (or if this is too extreme, do something reversible with them so that LR cannot find them, such as zip up any existing ones, or rename the extension of your catalogs, or rename the folder containing them to something which LR has not accessed before - anything so that LR will fail in its attempt to open the last catalog it knew about, because it is not where it was last time it opened).  Also delete (or rename the extensions of) all your old preferences files.  Then try again and see if you get past the splash screen.  If you do, then the problem is a corrupt catalog, and you can start again creating a new one.  

Graham


----------



## Merlyn

*LR6 hanging during startup*



GrahamP said:


> WesternGuy, if LR6 will not start properly, how did you create a new catalog called LR6.lrcat?
> 
> How about trying the following?  Delete all your catalogs (or if this is too extreme, do something reversible with them so that LR cannot find them, such as zip up any existing ones, or rename the extension of your catalogs, or rename the folder containing them to something which LR has not accessed before - anything so that LR will fail in its attempt to open the last catalog it knew about, because it is not where it was last time it opened).  Also delete (or rename the extensions of) all your old preferences files.  Then try again and see if you get past the splash screen.  If you do, then the problem is a corrupt catalog, and you can start again creating a new one.
> 
> Graham



Westernguy has an earlier post where (like me) LR6 worked fine on the day of install (just not on the next day).......that's how he has an LR6.lrcat.  My post of my problem (exactly same symptoms as Westernguy's) has some more diagnostic info that may be useful.


----------



## WesternGuy

GrahamP said:


> WesternGuy, if LR6 will not start properly, how did you create a new catalog called LR6.lrcat?
> 
> How about trying the following?  Delete all your catalogs (or if this is too extreme, do something reversible with them so that LR cannot find them, such as zip up any existing ones, or rename the extension of your catalogs, or rename the folder containing them to something which LR has not accessed before - anything so that LR will fail in its attempt to open the last catalog it knew about, because it is not where it was last time it opened).  Also delete (or rename the extensions of) all your old preferences files.  Then try again and see if you get past the splash screen.  If you do, then the problem is a corrupt catalog, and you can start again creating a new one.
> 
> Graham



Thanks Graham.  I never thought about a corrupt catalog.  The only thing is, and maybe it isn't relevant here, I can still run LR 5.7 and it finds everything.  So, I am wondering, since LR6 creates a new catalog, is it possible that the problem lies with this new catalog and where LR6 is looking for it?  Where is it supposed to be?

When I first start LR6, it converted my old LR catalog and created the new LR6 catalog.  When this catalog is created and LR then tries to run it. it hangs up, except it didn't do this the first day when I installed it - go figure why it ran then and not now .   I will definitely try your suggestion of getting rid of all the "old" catalogs and preference files and see if that helps.

WesternGuy


----------



## rafikiphoto

Jim Wilde said:


> Sure, it's worth a try. I'd still like to see a video capture of the problem though.



I did a reinstall (an overwrite) of the then current LR6. The problem has gone so no video I'm afraid Jim. 

Unfortunately the new install then would not 'convert' from CC to LR6. I had signed out but each time I started up again it asked me to sign in and wouldn't progress if I didn't. I searched here and found that signing in with another Adobe ID of mine not associated with CC would allow me to re-enter my licence key and it worked. I wonder what my licence count is now....?

 This system is rather baffling and does lead me to wonder about the future of LR as a standalone product. What we have at the moment appears to be a bit of a kludge.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Merlyn said:


> "Victoria has suggested trying to sign out of the CC desktop app, then  signing back in again. Click on the "gear" icon at the top of the CC  desktop app window, select Preferences, then click on Sign Out. The sign  back in again, then try starting Lightroom again. Any difference?"
> Sorry for being dopey - but what is the CC dektop app how do I get into it and is this relevant to my problem?? - I'm thinking of doing an uninstall and going back to LR5.7 but i'll wait a a day or so before doing so if it helps others to resolve the issues.



In your system tray, do you see an icon that looks like two interlocked circles, see attached:







If so, that's the app I'm talking about. If it's there, open it then sign out and back in again. See here. Do that with Lightroom not running. Does that clear the issue?

If it's not there, go to adobe.com using your browser, sign out and sign back in again (using the same Adobe ID you used when you first opened LR6). Then try starting Lightroom.

Don't worry too much about the previews, you can always rebuild them once we get you back up and running.


----------



## Jim Wilde

WesternGuy said:


> .   I will definitely try your suggestion of getting rid of all the "old" catalogs and preference files and see if that helps.
> 
> WesternGuy



Did you try my suggestion about signing out/in to the CC app? See post #38.


----------



## Merlyn

*LR6 Hangs at Startup*



Jim Wilde said:


> In your system tray, do you see an icon that looks like two interlocked circles, see attached:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, that's the app I'm talking about. If it's there, open it then sign out and back in again. See here. Do that with Lightroom not running. Does that clear the issue?
> 
> If it's not there, go to adobe.com using your browser, sign out and sign back in again (using the same Adobe ID you used when you first opened LR6). Then try starting Lightroom.
> 
> Don't worry too much about the previews, you can always rebuild them once we get you back up and running.



Thanks for your advice Jim.  I went to Adobe.com - signed out and back in.  Then ran up LR6 and this time I got the splash screen and additionally (not previously) the left and right panels partially populated (not sure how populated but certainly got just a bit further in than previously) and also got the Server Busy dialog box again - so like my first restart today when it hung for the first time - I tried to run up the Snip tool but the dialog box disappeared.  I have tried to replicate stuff (sign in and out, reboot etc) but only get the initial splash screen again (no Server Busy dialog box).  Maybe it a 24 hr thing or a new day thing.  So i'll try again tomorrow.  

Also my previous post maybe incorrect in that after instal and intial start, I'm not sure that I exited and restarted it.  There is only one Lrcat.zip backup file so I'm not sure (2 would have been conclusive proof of a restart).  I'll edit that post.


----------



## Topshoeter

Hi,

I have just upgraded to LR6 Perpetual. At the moment I have two issues.

1. The constrain crop in lens corrections is not working any more. Any auto, level or vertical adjustments always revert back to the uncropped image. 
2. LR doesn't recognize my video card as being OpenGL compatible (Graphics processor acceleration has been disabled due to errors).

As I upgraded to take advantage of the extra speed I am just a little disappointed. I just hope I don't run into any more issues.

Lightroom version: 6.0 [1014445]
License: Perpetual
Operating system: Windows 8.1 Home Premium Edition
Version: 6.3 [9600]
Application architecture: x64
System architecture: x64
Logical processor count: 4
Processor speed: 2.2 GHz
Built-in memory: 8104.2 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 8104.2 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 278.0 MB (3.4%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 237.5 MB
Memory cache size: 0.0 MB
Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 2
Camera Raw SIMD optimization: SSE2,AVX,AVX2
System DPI setting: 192 DPI (high DPI mode)
Desktop composition enabled: Yes
Displays: 1) 3200x1800
Input types: Multitouch: Yes, Integrated touch: Yes, Integrated pen: No, External touch: No, External pen: No, Keyboard: Yes

Graphics Processor Info: 
Check OpenGL support: Failed
Vendor: Intel
Version: 3.3.0 - Build 10.18.10.3304
Renderer: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4400
LanguageVersion: 3.30 - Build 10.18.10.3304


----------



## Jim Wilde

1. Press the Alt key when you make an Upright correction (it should tell you that below the upright controls - see attached):






2. Best you can do for now is to ensure that you're graphics driver is up-to-date/


----------



## Topshoeter

Thanks Jim, I missed that.
Was it like that in 5.7? What does the checkbox "Constrain crop" actually do now? I'm pretty sure I didn't have to Press <Alt> in 5.7. But then again I am having quite a few brain farts these days.
Thanks,
Gerry.
The drivers are up-to-date so I guess I will have to contact Lenovo, Adobe or Intel directly


----------



## GrahamP

Topshoeter said:


> Was it like that in 5.7? What does the checkbox "Constrain crop" actually do now? I'm pretty sure I didn't have to Press <Alt> in 5.7



Yes, it was identical in LR 5.7

"Constrain crop" makes sure that the cropped area is filled with parts of your image.  If there would otherwise be blank areas, the cropped area shrinks.  If you do not have this checked, then the original crop you selected is maintained even if the end result is a partially blank image.  It is easy to see if you rotate an image.  Rotate it with "constrain crop" checked, and you will see the cropped area shrinks: you lose some of the image outside the cropped area, which is filled with as much of your image as fits in it once it is rotated.  Then try the same thing with the option unchecked - the image will rotate, the cropped area will remain the same size, and you will see white areas in the corners where there is not enough original image to fill them.  The same goes for correcting verticals: check the box and you lose some pixels, but the whole cropped area is filled with as much of your image as will fit in it, uncheck it and you will end up with triangular white areas along the sides where your image is no longer the same shape as your cropped area.  

I always have "constrain crop" filled because I do not want accidental triangular border slivers, unless I plan to fill them in Photoshop as part of a different process.

Graham

Graham


----------



## clee01l

If you are a* Windows user* and are having issues with the new Perpetual License version of the LR6 app *after* successfully installing , Please post your issue here and we will attempt to resolve and post a Solution. Before adding your issue to this thread, please review the previous posts (especially any posted Solutions) before adding your item to this thread.
It will help with the diagnosis if you will navigate the LR Menu to {Help}{System Info...} and copy, then paste the information found there into  your question posted here as a reply.


----------



## Minivini

I'm not reading where anyone on this thread is still having the total non-start issue, so I'll add that one. I've signed out/in, uninstalled/reinstalled, alt/shifted, and deleted SLCache - all unsuccessful, though with alt/shift, I do get the pop-up window asking about the preference reset. 

I've spent hours on this, and am very concerned to see no possible alternative fixes posted yet. Seems like late last week there were numerous others having the same difficulty. Anything yet??


----------



## Topshoeter

Hi Jim and Graham
Just want to apologize for asking what I already knew. Been a bit stressed out lately as everything has been going wrong:-/ I appreciate you taking the time to answer.
Sorry,
Gerry.


----------



## Jim Wilde

No worries, Gerry. Even if it doesn't help you, it could help someone else....so there are no dumb questions here!


----------



## Merlyn

*LR6 (perpetual licence) Hanging problem*

LR6 (perpetual licence) Hanging problem - I will recap the problem and in doing so also provide some new info.  I note that none of the other reports on this problem are inconsistent with what I describe below.

I upgraded from LR5.7 to LR6 and then ran it up and did some Library and Develop work and exited opting to backup catalogue - all good.  (I thought I might have exited more than once without backing up but I'm not sure).
In the process of initial instal / running up I inadvertantly selected to activate a 30 day trial of CC Mobile (and there was a message on the top left hand corner of the LR6 screen saying I had 30 days of trial left).

The NEXT DAY when I went to run up LR6 it presented me with a "Server Busy" dialog box on the splash screen (when I tried to capture this with the snip tool, it disappeared when I clicked on the Windows start menu) - (so I took a photo of it today when I managed to replicate the problem see below, and then snipped it from Windows Live gallery - its attached as well - sorry the attachments are all over the place.)  






After that, irespective of reboots and restarts,  LR6 startup did not get quite as far, but it still got to a splash screen (without "Server Busy" dialog box, or some population of side panels). I provide a screen shot above.

Then Jim Wilde (many thanks) suggested I log out and back into Adobe.com - I did and I got the spash screen with the "Server Busy" dialog box and some side panels as well on the splash screen - so this (signing out /back in) did make a slight difference to how far the splash screen stuff went.  However this only worked once, then i was back to the screen shot screen on subsequent reboots/restarts irrespective of logging out / in. 
Then today is a new day, I logged out/in, ran up LR6 and got back to the "server busy"  dialog box amd splash screen (once only -but enough to get the photo which I snipped).  Repeated attempts and I'm back to the splash screen above.  




Tomorrow (it seems you only get one go per day) when I sign out/in, and I run up LR6 and get the "server busy dialog" box I will select the option "switch to" and see what happens.

Gurus - Does any of this new info help??


----------



## Jim Wilde

Thanks for the update. Confusing!! One wacky thought, have you tried turning off your router before starting Lightroom?


----------



## Merlyn

Jim Wilde said:


> Thanks for the update. Confusing!! One wacky thought, have you tried turning off your router before starting Lightroom?



Thanks for the thought.  I disconnected my ethernet cable (I'm hardwired into the router) and I got the Server Error dialog box - and have made several more attempts but no more dialog box.   I also got that (dialog box) earlier today on one of my (many) other attempts to vary things.  So its not that you have to wait a day to get the server dialog box but there is some sort of timeout in play.

I have now had an opportunity to click on the options in the Server Error dialog box on the couple of times its popped up.  The "Switch to": option opens up my Windows Start menu (but what do I do then) and the Retry option has no effect.  When I go into Task Manager - LR is the only app running.  

This might be something that we can fix (fiddle with catalogues etc) but my sense is that it is a deeper issue than that, maybe with a miscommunication between two internal processes or threads - maybe one is leaving a flag set that it shouldn't or some such thing - wonder if it's linked to CC being more emeshed in the product??

I think I'll de-instal LR6.0 and go back to LR 5.7 and maybe wait for LR6.1. (or perhaps try a reinstal of LR6.0, but not tomorrow.)

Thanks again for the time you spent  looking at this - bummer that we are not able to solve it.

ray


----------



## tim.clay.58

GrahamP said:


> Neither of the issues I reported earlier appear in fact to be Lightroom 6 issues.  These were difficulties with the personalized name plate and not being able to drag/pan a zoomed image while a tool is selected.
> 
> This had been a clean install on a new laptop.  I have now also installed Lightroom 5.7.1, which exhibits exactly the same behaviour with both issues.
> 
> So, now it is on to HP to try to resolve what must be a driver issue. I don't care about the identity plate too much, but the inability to pan the image while the spot removal tool is selected is a major issue for me.
> 
> Graham



The touchpad problem is not a driver or HP problem, its actually designed to work that way
The touchpad is disabled by default while a key is depressed on the keyboard, this is to prevent you actidently brushing the touchpad with your arm or wrist while typing and moving the cursor 

Open control panel, and then the touchpad, there is an option there to disable this feature (look for 'Palm Check', 'Touch Check' or similar named)
This should solve the pan while zoomed problem


----------



## Jim Wilde

Merlyn said:


> Thanks for the thought.  I disconnected my ethernet cable (I'm hardwired into the router) and I got the Server Error dialog box - and have made several more attempts but no more dialog box.   I also got that (dialog box) earlier today on one of my (many) other attempts to vary things.  So its not that you have to wait a day to get the server dialog box but there is some sort of timeout in play.
> 
> I have now had an opportunity to click on the options in the Server Error dialog box on the couple of times its popped up.  The "Switch to": option opens up my Windows Start menu (but what do I do then) and the Retry option has no effect.  When I go into Task Manager - LR is the only app running.
> 
> This might be something that we can fix (fiddle with catalogues etc) but my sense is that it is a deeper issue than that, maybe with a miscommunication between two internal processes or threads - maybe one is leaving a flag set that it shouldn't or some such thing - wonder if it's linked to CC being more emeshed in the product??
> 
> I think I'll de-instal LR6.0 and go back to LR 5.7 and maybe wait for LR6.1. (or perhaps try a reinstal of LR6.0, but not tomorrow.)
> 
> Thanks again for the time you spent  looking at this - bummer that we are not able to solve it.
> 
> ray



Ray, as we've been unable to fix your problem, can I suggest you report it at the Adobe feedback site using the link at the top of the page? There are obviously more Adobe folks hanging out there than here, and hopefully they'll maybe have a handle on the way to fix it (but if they do, could you report it back here so that we all know?).

Sorry we've not been able to help, it's almost as frustrating for us as it must be for you.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Minivini said:


> I'm not reading where anyone on this thread is still having the total non-start issue, so I'll add that one. I've signed out/in, uninstalled/reinstalled, alt/shifted, and deleted SLCache - all unsuccessful, though with alt/shift, I do get the pop-up window asking about the preference reset.
> 
> I've spent hours on this, and am very concerned to see no possible alternative fixes posted yet. Seems like late last week there were numerous others having the same difficulty. Anything yet??



Sorry that we missed your post. As you might have seen there are still some startup issues that we're struggling to resolve, yours being one of them, as you've done all the things that we would have suggested. One more thing I'd probably be trying in your situation: uninstalling LR6, logging out off Adobe completely, create a new Adobe Id, then go through the standard CC Trial route using the new ID, let it install the CC app, let the app then install the LR CC Trial, start using that if it works OK, run for a few days, then convert the CC trial to perpetual LR6. That's what I'd be trying.

If that doesn't work (or if you've already tried it) we'd suggest that you post your issue to the official Adobe feedback site: http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family

There'll be some Adobe folks hanging around at that site, so hopefully they'll be able to resolve the problem for you (but if they do, could you let us know?).


----------



## tim.clay.58

Further to my earlier post regarding the pan while zoomed problem

Here is a quick test to ascertain whether it is a simple setup fix on your system

On your desktop, hold down the spacebar (or any other key for that matter) and see if your pointer will move. if it will not, that is the reason why the pan while zoomed feature is not working


It seems as different system implement different ways of accessing the options for the 'Palm Check' feature, but its located somewhere within the 'Pointing Device' or 'Mouse' settings

On my Acer branded laptop, the easiest way is to click 'Synaptics Pointing Device' in the Taskbar, from here then choose 'Pointing Device Properties'

This will open this window







From there, Device settings -> Settings and continue to this menu







Reduce the Sensitivity to Minimum as shown and it should solve the pan while zoomed problem
I'm sure other systems will have a similar way to access these settings, at least this will give you some idea of what you are looking for


----------



## GrahamP

tim.clay.58 said:


> Here is a quick test to ascertain whether it is a simple setup fix on your system
> 
> On your desktop, hold down the spacebar (or any other key for that matter) and see if your pointer will move. if it will not, that is the reason why the pan while zoomed feature is not working


Tim, many thanks for your two posts on this - very helpful.  You are quite correct - holding down spacebar on the desktop does indeed disable mouse pointer movement via the trackpad.



> It seems as different system implement different ways of accessing the options for the 'Palm Check' feature, but its located somewhere within the 'Pointing Device' or 'Mouse' setting


Yes, the settings on my HP Spectre are different.  I had already tried setting up a profile that disabled all gestures, thinking along the same lines as you, but this did not help.  The Synaptics options in my Control Panel look different to yours, and in particular there is no Palm Check option anywhere.  There seems to be no driver option to disable this feature in the version on my laptop.

I am pleased to be able to report, however, that I have found a solution, and a simple one at that . If you hold down the ALT key at the same time as the spacebar, then you can pan the zoomed image as you would expect.  I discovered this by pure trial and error, and have not found this documented anywhere.   Fortunately I am left handed but use the trackpad with my right hand, and this key combination is quite easy for me.  The good news for those who find this tricky or want to use their left hand to use the trackpad, is that pressing the AltGr key at the same time as the spacebar has the same effect.  This is not unique to Lightroom, and seems to be of general application - going back to the desktop test, holding down Alt-spacebar does not disable mouse movement.

Graham


----------



## Jim Wilde

Great information, guys!


----------



## JP Gomes

*Good afternoon to all!

*looking to see if anybody can help out, upgraded to LR6 Perpetual. And surprise LR doesn't recognize my video card as being OpenGL compatible L strange though that OpenGL Extensions Viewer _(www.realtech-vr.com/glview/)says_ that its ok. Any ideas


Lightroom version: 6.0 [1014445]
License: Perpetual
Operating system: Windows 7 Enterprise Edition
Version: 6.1 [7601]
Application architecture: x64
System architecture: x64
Logical processor count: 4
Processor speed: 2.6 GHz
Built-in memory: 4095.0 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 4095.0 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 412.4 MB (10.0%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 394.3 MB
Memory cache size: 110.1 MB
Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 4
Camera Raw SIMD optimization: SSE2
System DPI setting: 96 DPI
Desktop composition enabled: Yes
Displays: 1) 1680x1050
Input types: Multitouch: No, Integrated touch: No, Integrated pen: No, External touch: No, External pen: No, Keyboard: No

Graphics Processor Info:
Check OpenGL support: Failed
Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.
Version: 3.3.11672 Core Profile Context
Renderer: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
LanguageVersion: 3.30


----------



## Jim Wilde

I just think the card is too old (IIRC the 4800 series was released back in 2008/9?). I had a card from the 5700 series (2010), and that too was rejected by Lightroom. All you can do is make sure the drivers are up-to-date, and if Lightroom still won't enable it then you'll either have to accept that or do what I did and buy a more modern card. Sorry.


----------



## JP Gomes

Thanks for the quick reply Jim , I had my suspicions that it might have been that  would you care to suggest a good card?


----------



## clee01l

JL (João?),  Here are two pages from Adobe about GPU implementation. They sum up about what I know about GPU implementation in LR6. 
I note that AMD considered your GPU as legacy and stopped support in Oct 2013.  The Latest driver is listed as released 10/15/2013 as follows:
  Display Driver ver. 8.97.100.11
                     OpenCL(tm) Driver 10.0.937.2
                     Catalyst Control Center 2013.0429.2312.39747
So, your GPU may not be supportable by Adobe. 

https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/lightroom-gpu-faq.html*
*https://forums.adobe.com/thread/1828580


----------



## Jim Wilde

JP Gomes said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Jim , I had my suspicions that it might have been that  would you care to suggest a good card?



Plenty of good cards out there, as always. I went with the Geforce GTX 960, fairly new, good reviews, not too expensive. But if you like AMD, the R9 270 would seem to be on a par. Sure you can spend more, but a good 2GB card should be fine. But if you're a heavy LR user, and you can see yourself using a 5K iMac, then the most powerful card you can afford might be your best call.


----------



## James Waghorn

Hello. I must say this is a very informative web site and forum, so I  hope someone can help with a small annoyance I have encountered.

I upgraded from 5.7 to 6 and  whereas LR5.7 would automatically start up  and go straight to the import screen when an  SD card with RAW files  was inserted, this no longer happens with LR6.


I  have checked the box in LR preferences 'Show import dialog when  memory  card is detected' and I confirm that LR6 is also set up  correctly to import pictures and mixed content in Windows 7 AutoPlay   settings. I appreciate it is easy enough to open the import screen  whilst LR6 is open, but it is annoying that LR6 will not fire up and do  this automatically on my PC  when the SD card is inserted. Anyone else  having this experience with LR6 or know how I can resolve the problem?   Many thanks.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Hi, welcome to the forum. I must say the South-East is showing up well tonight: Essex, Kent, and Sussex!

Regarding your issue, you're not alone with that....in fact, although I don't normally work that way, I have been doing some testing in response to another users' similar problem, and can confirm that it looks like a bug, i.e. I can't get it to work either, though it does work OK with LR5 on the same system. I've already opened a bug report with Adobe, if I hear anything I'll be sure to post back.


----------



## James Waghorn

Thank you very much Jim. It's reassuring to hear I am not alone with this issue and let's hope Adobe resolve this with 6.1! I'll keep a look out for any update in this thread should Adobe respond to your bug report.


----------



## Merlyn

Jim Wilde said:


> Ray, as we've been unable to fix your problem, can I suggest you report it at the Adobe feedback site using the link at the top of the page? There are obviously more Adobe folks hanging out there than here, and hopefully they'll maybe have a handle on the way to fix it (but if they do, could you report it back here so that we all know?).
> 
> Sorry we've not been able to help, it's almost as frustrating for us as it must be for you.



I have already logged the problem - no feedback after 24hrs.  Also no "votes" to say others have it.  

*PLEASE ALL OTHERS WHO HAVE THE HANGING AT STARTUP PROBLEM* -*Please "vote".*  Click on the Link at the top of this page to report a bug, I think you will have to log in to Adobe if not already - search for "LR6 (perpetual licence)" and at the bottom of the report click on the voting button to say you also have the problem. Thanks.

And Jim, once again, many thanks - you "guru" guys provide a great service. (Hope you make some money out of it somehow!)


----------



## Jim Wilde

Merlyn said:


> And Jim, once again, many thanks - you "guru" guys provide a great service. (Hope you make some money out of it somehow!)



LOL, only in our dreams!


----------



## JP Gomes

Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum. I must say the South-East is showing up well tonight: Essex, Kent, and Sussex!
> 
> Regarding your issue, you're not alone with that....in fact, although I don't normally work that way, I have been doing some testing in response to another users' similar problem, and can confirm that it looks like a bug, i.e. I can't get it to work either, though it does work OK with LR5 on the same system. I've already opened a bug report with Adobe, if I hear anything I'll be sure to post back.



Also Tested it out, yep bug


----------



## KiboOst

Same here ...
Have bought LR6 Standalone update
On my desktop PC, install and works great.
Wanted to install it on my portable for when on terrain : installed, with serial, but LR just doesn't start at all ...
Can't get the 6.0.1 update to test, updates menu greyed out on my desktop, and as it doesn't start on my portable ..
Is it so hard for Adobe to put a link to download the update ??
All this CC is becoming a nightmare even for standalone customers ... They are killing themselves


----------



## Jim Wilde

When you installed on your portable, didn't the CC app install first? If so, have you checked to see if the app is showing the 6.0.1 update available?


----------



## clee01l

If you are a* Windows user* and are having issues with the new Perpetual License version of the LR6 app *after* successfully installing , Please post your issue here and we will attempt to resolve and post a Solution. Before adding your issue to this thread, please review the previous posts (especially any posted Solutions) before adding your item to this thread.
It will help with the diagnosis if you will navigate the LR Menu to {Help}{System Info...} and copy, then paste the information found there into  your question posted here as a reply.


----------



## KiboOst

No, and why the hell should I have CC app for a standalone version ??


----------



## Jim Wilde

Hey...no need to shout at me, it was a polite question in an attempt to help you.

So, as you don't have the app installed, and you can't start Lightroom, then I don't know how you can install the update. I asked the question of Adobe yesterday, if I get an answer I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## KiboOst

Jim, sorry, sincerely. Nothing wrong about you for sure. I must say I'm really fedup with all this adobe cc shit. adobe is definitely not anymore a company I will look at for products in the future. They just think about money and not at all about users ...


----------



## Jim Wilde

I don't see it as negatively as others, I think there are reasons to have the CC app, but Adobe haven't done a very good job of explaining it to people. But I don't want to get into that debate again. 

Could you help clear up my confusion? I know that installing a Lightroom 6 trial is installed via the CC app, is that different if you purchased (either upgrade or full license) LR6, i.e. it's a straight download and install, not facilitated by the CC app?


----------



## Smidgely

*LR fails to start with no network connection*

I've successfully upgraded from LR 5.7 to 6.0 (and today, to 6.0.1) with no major issues so far, and it's showing as 6.0.1/perpetual licence.

I expected to be able to use LR with no network connection, assuming that rather like CC, it would need to "call home" occasionally so I thought I'd see what happens.
Apparently a network connection _is_ required because without it, LR won't start - in fact it fails rather messily.

The splash screen appears over a blank grey LR window and is there for ~30 sec, before the last image being worked on is shown behind it along with a partially populated selection of LR components (an incomplete folders view and quick develop areas).
Clicking on the splash screen changes the cursor to a "busy" rotating icon with the image behind it alternating every few seconds between a full image and one with the top 1/5 showing as black. A "Lightroom is not responding" message occasionally appears and is removed almost immediately.

This continues until the network is reconnected, which restores sanity and LR continues starting normally. The connection can be removed once it's finished starting - at least, for around five minutes afterwards: I've not tested it for longer than this.

So while I understand the need for an online _activation,_ I don't understand the need for one to simply _use_ the product. Even CC versions can be used for some time with no network and I get the impression that the validation for a perpetual licence version of LR has been quite badly implemented.
At the very least there ought to be a more graceful failure (a simple dialog stating that a network connection is required, with "Retry" and "Quit" buttons) - but this requirement alone seems somehow "over-strict", considering this isn't a CC installation.


----------



## clee01l

Smidgely, Welcome to the forum.  I don't have a Windows Perpetual 6.0 license to test.  But I can verify that the LRCC2015.0.1 version does indeed work without an internet connection.  Yesterday Adobe release a patch to LR6.0.1.  It addresses some startup issues.  If you haven't installed the patch, you should/  It may resolve this issue. 

Does LR6 require the Adobe App Manager to be running as a background task while LR6 standalone is running?  If it does, then running the App manager even without an internet connection could be all you need to run LR6 too.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Smidgely said:


> I expected to be able to use LR with no network connection, assuming that rather like CC, it would need to "call home" occasionally so I thought I'd see what happens.
> Apparently a network connection _is_ required because without it, LR won't start - in fact it fails rather messily.



I posted the following on the U2U forum yesterday, in response to another user who was claiming that it wasn't possible to use LR6 (i.e. the perpetual license version) without an internet connection:

"Staying signed-in and staying connected to the internet appear to be two different things as far as standalone LR6 is concerned. From my limited testing, provided you have remained signed-in (and thus activated), you can go offline for as long as you like and continue to use your purchased product. Lightroom and/or the CC app will locally still have you recorded as "signed in", so it will continue to function. Also from my limited testing, there is no prescribed "call home" interval (unlike the CC version), so I think in theory you can carry on using the product even if you never ever reconnect to the internet. Problems would only arise should you need to reactivate for any reason (system rebuild, for example), in which case you would find it easier to go online (though I believe there is still an offline activation protocol)."

Of course, that doesn't explain your issue, other that to say that you should be able to run while disconnected, so we need to figure out why yours isn't. For a start, before you disconnect, are you still signed-in (Help menu)....because you need to be to retain the "activated" status. Assuming you are, have you rebooted with your internet connection removed? Not sure why that should be needed, but for diagnostic purposes it's better to ensure you are disconnected when the system boots up. Then do you still get the same hang when you try to start Lightroom?


----------



## Jim Wilde

KiboOst said:


> Jim, sorry, sincerely. Nothing wrong about you for sure. I must say I'm really fedup with all this adobe cc shit. adobe is definitely not anymore a company I will look at for products in the future. They just think about money and not at all about users ...



As promised, I spoke to Adobe about your issue yesterday, and they suggested trying to run the Adobe Application Manager to see if the 6.0.1 update shows up, and it so run it from there. To launch the application, you may find it under Start>All Programs>Adobe Application Manager (Win) or Applications>Adobe Application Manager (Mac), but if it's not listed there, the full path to the file is as follows:

Win:  c:\Program Files(x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\core\PDApp.exe
Mac: /Applications/Utilities/Adobe Application Manager/core/Adobe Application Manager.app

Double-click on the appropriate file to launch the Adobe Application Manager.

If you try this, could you please let me know what happens.


----------



## KiboOst

Launching PDapp it first download files to install itself, then install Creative Cloud Desktop (yes we are talking about a standalone version!!!), I connect with it, but still no update. But lot of adobe process running ... 

Why the hell can't they just post a download link ? All was perfect for previous LR versions !! They are just killing a great product ...


----------



## Jim Wilde

OK, thanks for trying...I'll report back.


----------



## KiboOst

Adobe wins, turning myself toward CaptureOne Pro. Will test it. And was a Lightroom lover and defender since v1 ! Bravo Adobe !


----------



## Jim Wilde

KiboOst said:


> Why the hell can't they just post a download link ? All was perfect for previous LR versions !! They are just killing a great product ...



There's a direct download link for the update available here: http://prodesigntools.com/adobe-lightroom-6-cc-direct-download-links.html#more-61627

Scroll down, you'll find the update link just below the links for the full product download.

This is not an official Adobe site, so I can't personally vouch for the update, but I'd certainly be prepared to try it.


----------



## rafikiphoto

KiboOst said:


> Adobe wins, turning myself toward CaptureOne Pro. Will test it. And was a Lightroom lover and defender since v1 ! Bravo Adobe !



I must say I sympathise somewhat with your sentiment. I have been a C1 user as well as LR for a long time and I'm testing the v8 trial now. I had a bumpy start with LR6 but have managed, with the invaluable help of the gurus on this forum, to get stabilised and working OK in standalone mode. However Adobe seem so set on shunting users to this cloud thing that I wonder whether this sop to stand-aloners will be the last; whether they will bother at the next upgrade. One thing that is making me hesitate is the lack of export plugins for C1 but I'm investigating that now.


----------



## clee01l

rafikiphoto said:


> I must say I sympathise somewhat with your sentiment. I have been a C1 user as well as LR for a long time and I'm testing the v8 trial now. I had a bumpy start with LR6 but have managed, with the invaluable help of the gurus on this forum, to get stabilised and working OK in standalone mode. However Adobe seem so set on shunting users to this cloud thing that I wonder whether this sop to stand-aloners will be the last; whether they will bother at the next upgrade. One thing that is making me hesitate is the lack of export plugins for C1 but I'm investigating that now.


The only observation that I have to make about C1 is that they were far behind Adobe and even Apple in getting RAW file updates out for newly introduced cameras.  This might not be a problem if you don't buy a new camera, but a PIA when you do. 

Also $299 is a steep price to replace LR ($149/$79).  But then if you like you can subscribe to CaptureOne Pro for $10/month. (Sound familiar?)  For that $10/mo subscription you get C1 but not PSCC


----------



## rafikiphoto

Yes, of course, but I have the benefit of an upgrade price.


----------



## Modesto Vega

Considering that according to your profile you use an X-Trans sensor I would not recommend using Lr 6 exclusively, it is a well known issue that Lr, including Lr 6, does not do a good job with X-Trans files.

As for the "CC thing", the debate appears to be more polarised than the political debate in my home country and your country of residence. It is, in my opinion, the single most polarising issue currently in digital photography; the debate always leads to a dead end with 2 parties unable to agree, unable to reach a common ground. The fervour on both sides reminds me of missionaries trying to convert the unfaithful and the unfaithful resisting the conversion. In my opinion, it is also an unwanted distraction from other far more important issues, a smoke screen, a layer of fog obscuring other more important issues. Personally, I think it is a sad day for photography.


----------



## Smidgely

clee01l said:


> Smidgely, Welcome to the forum.  I don't have a Windows Perpetual 6.0 license to test.  But I can verify that the LRCC2015.0.1 version does indeed work without an internet connection.  Yesterday Adobe release a patch to LR6.0.1.  It addresses some startup issues.  If you haven't installed the patch, you should/  It may resolve this issue.


Hi Cletus, thanks for the welcome. 

Hmm. Nice to have confirmation that a subscription product is actually _less_ aggressive about checking rights than a supposedly stand-alone product! :shock:
I'd already installed the patch to 6.0.1 - I spotted the failing F1 help on 6.0 and thought that would be fixed pretty quickly, as it was, but the refusal to run without a net connection is unchanged on 6.0.1.



> Does LR6 require the Adobe App Manager to be running as a background task while LR6 standalone is running?  If it does, then running the App manager even without an internet connection could be all you need to run LR6 too.


I couldn't find anything on Windows' program menus relating to an app manager, although I believe it was running when the update to 6.0.1 was announced automatically - IIRC that was responsible on the 5.x releases for automatically detecting and announcing the availability of upgrades.
At any rate, while LR6 is failing to start or while it has successfully started, I couldn't find a process in the Windows Task Manager which looked like a app manager so I guess the answer to your question is "no".


----------



## Smidgely

Jim Wilde said:


> I posted the following on the U2U forum yesterday, in response to another user who was claiming that it wasn't possible to use LR6 (i.e. the perpetual license version) without an internet connection:
> 
> "Staying signed-in and staying connected to the internet appear to be two different things as far as standalone LR6 is concerned. From my limited testing, provided you have remained signed-in (and thus activated), you can go offline for as long as you like and continue to use your purchased product. Lightroom and/or the CC app will locally still have you recorded as "signed in", so it will continue to function."


Yes, I agree with this - it does seem to be a one-off event and while I wasn't running LR6 for hours after successfully signing on, I did remove the network connection once I'd verified I was logged on and then ran it for 20 minutes or so with no issues; the Help menu still showed me as logged on.



> "Also from my limited testing, there is no prescribed "call home" interval (unlike the CC version), so I think in theory you can carry on using the product even if you never ever reconnect to the internet. Problems would only arise should you need to reactivate for any reason (system rebuild, for example), in which case you would find it easier to go online (though I believe there is still an offline activation protocol)."


Agreed again, although I read this more as a "should be" than an "as running" description, because LR is clearly insisting on calling home every time it's started.




> Of course, that doesn't explain your issue, other that to say that you should be able to run while disconnected, so we need to figure out why yours isn't. For a start, before you disconnect, are you still signed-in (Help menu)....because you need to be to retain the "activated" status. Assuming you are, have you rebooted with your internet connection removed? Not sure why that should be needed, but for diagnostic purposes it's better to ensure you are disconnected when the system boots up. Then do you still get the same hang when you try to start Lightroom?


Yes, when LR is started with a net connection the Help menu shows me as signed-in and good to go.
I see what you mean about starting Lightroom with the network connection as removed after booting _and_ as booting Windows without it - but the end results are the same: Windows pops an exclamation mark on the taskbar's network connection indicator and LR still falls over...


----------



## Smidgely

Cletus, I found the app manager: it's on the Windows program menu as "Adobe Creative Cloud". Oops... 

On starting it manually it first updated itself (to version 2.0.0.74) - quite a hefty download too.
When finished it lists a long series of Adobe applications with a "try" button next to them and at the top, under "Installed Applications", it shows "Lightroom CC (2015)" - which is most definitely not what I'd installed. I also unchecked a couple of options which defaulted to selected: sync to the cloud and a typekit sync.
But hastily firing up LR I see it's unchanged and still showing as a perpetual license version.

Alarmingly, when closing Adobe Creative Cloud it says "Quitting will cancel any current application installs" - but that's either poorly worded or means something else because LR still runs fine even if ACC was closed first.

So to finally answer your question - it makes no difference whether the app. manager is running or not: if there's no net connection as Lightroom is started, it fails to start and gets stuck in a loop until the network connection is restored.


----------



## Jim Cruickshank

*Ligtroom 6.01  slows to a crawl when internet connection is down*

I had similar issues to what Smidgley is reporting.

Yesterday my router lost its internet connection. Since I was busy editing a batch of photos I did not notice immediately. What I did notice was that lightroom slowed to crawl. I'm talking from instant response to 30 seconds to respond to slider moves. Completely black screens and "not responding" messages from windows.

Spent a long time troubleshooting - rebooting, turning graphics acceleration off and other things to no avail. Then noticed internet was down. Rebooted my router and lightroom returned to full and instant speed. I have quite a fast PC i7-3770 clocked to 4.6 GHz and an AMD HD-7850 2GB video card sop I wasn't expecting this horrible performance. Sysinfo below in case it helps anyone

*My Suspicion 
*
I had "Desktop App Usage Information" turned on in my Adobe account. I suspect lightroom was hanging while it tried to tell adobe "Jim just upped the clarity by 10%" etc. Been too busy editing photos to test this yet, but if correct is a real nasty bug. 

OH, and you have to connect to the internet to turn this off. Or at least I can't find a way to do it except by logging in to my Adobe account. Even worse.

Jim


Lightroom version: 6.0.1 [ 1018573 ]
License: Perpetual
Operating system: Windows 8.1 Business Edition
Version: 6.3 [9600]
Application architecture: x64
System architecture: x64
Logical processor count: 8
Processor speed: 3.5 GHz
Built-in memory: 16328.4 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 16328.4 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 636.7 MB (3.8%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 611.7 MB
Memory cache size: 1028.0 MB
Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 4
Camera Raw SIMD optimization: SSE2,AVX
System DPI setting: 96 DPI
Desktop composition enabled: Yes
Displays: 1) 2560x1440
Input types: Multitouch: No, Integrated touch: No, Integrated pen: No, External touch: No, External pen: No, Keyboard: No
Graphics Processor Info: 
AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series
Check OpenGL support: Passed
Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.
Version: 3.3.13283 Core Profile Context 14.501.1003.0
Renderer: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series
LanguageVersion: 4.40

Application folder: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom
Library Path: D:\Lightroom Catalog\lr5catalog\lr5cat\lr5cat-2.lrcat
Settings Folder: C:\Users\Jim\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom
Installed Plugins: 
1) Behance
2) Canon Tether Plugin
3) Facebook
4) Flickr
5) Leica Tether Plugin
6) Nikon Tether Plugin
Config.lua flags: None
Updated Toolkit: Adobe Camera Raw 9.0 for Lightroom 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: Book Module 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: Develop Module 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: Import Module 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: Library Module 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: Map Module 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: Monitor Module 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: Print Module 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: Slideshow Module 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: Web Module 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.AgNetClient 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.AgWFBridge 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.Headlights 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.LibraryToolkit 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.MultiMonitorToolkit 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.archiving_toolkit 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.bridgetalk 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.catalogconverters 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.cef_toolkit 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.coretech_toolkit 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.curculio 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.discburning 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.email 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.export 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.ftpclient 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.help 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.iac 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.imageanalysis 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.layout_module_shared 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.pdf_toolkit 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.sdk 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.sec 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.socket 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.store_provider 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.substrate 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.ui 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.video_toolkit 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.xml 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.wichitafoundation 6.0 (build 1014445)
Adapter #1: Vendor : 1002
 Device : 6819
 Subsystem : 4311043
 Revision : 0
 Video Memory : 2027
Adapter #2: Vendor : 1414
 Device : 8c
 Subsystem : 0
 Revision : 0
 Video Memory : 0
AudioDeviceIOBlockSize: 1024
AudioDeviceName: Speakers (Sound Blaster X-Fi MB 3)
AudioDeviceNumberOfChannels: 2
AudioDeviceSampleRate: 44100
Build: Uninitialized
Direct2DEnabled: false
GPUDevice: not available
OGLEnabled: true


----------



## Jim Wilde

Jim, welcome to the forum.

Thanks for the information. I'm not sure that your suspicion is correct, however. I've been running a lot of tests for the last few hours, with various settings enabled/disabled, and with the "Desktop App Usage" disabled in my Adobe account I still see the same problem, but I'll certainly pass on your information to the engineers looking at the problem.


----------



## Jim Cruickshank

Hi Jim,

I've tried to replicate it the issue a few times today without success. I suspect I can't disable my internet connection in just the right way (or wrong) way to cause the issue. I've tried disabling my netywork card, configuring invalid DNS Server addresses and unplugging my router from the WEB, none of which would duplicate the problem. Unplugging the router might have introduced a touch of slowness, but nowhere near as drastic as the original issue. It m_ight _have introduced a 1/2 second lag here and there, but not a 30 second lag like I was originally experiencing.

Thanks for passing this on to the engineers @ Adobe.

Jim


----------



## WesternGuy

Well hello folks.  I just returned from a week or so in Arizona photographing the Canyonlands and other interesting landscapes and I have been reading through all the "problems" that have happened while I was away.  I am beginning to wonder if Adobe is trying to force "perpetual" licensees to the Cloud.  I read in one of the posts about a 6.01 update and a patch to it.  Where do I find this stuff?  Is it a simple matter of downloading something and running it to get the 6.01 and patch installed, or do I need to use Adobe Appication Manager or what ever it is called?  Maybe, if I do that, the new LR will work with my new computer.

WesternGuy


----------



## Jim Wilde

So what version are you actually running? 5.7 or 6?


----------



## WesternGuy

Jim Wilde said:


> So what version are you actually running? 5.7 or 6?


I am running 5.7 as 6.0 will not run.  It still hangs up when the "splash" page opens and goes no where.  I really have no choice but to continue with 5.7 until this startup problem with 6.0 is resolved.

If I uninstall it, will the "uninstall" remove all associated catalogs and preference files and any other files that it creates on installation?  Thanks.

WesternGuy


----------



## clee01l

If you are a* Windows user* and are having issues with the new Perpetual License version of the LR6 app *after* successfully installing , Please post your issue here and we will attempt to resolve and post a Solution. Before adding your issue to this thread, please review the previous posts (especially any posted Solutions) before adding your item to this thread.
It will help with the diagnosis if you will navigate the LR Menu to {Help}{System Info...} and copy, then paste the information found there into  your question posted here as a reply.


----------



## Jim Wilde

The 6.0.1 patch update is supposed to fix that start up issue, so why not install that first to see if it fixes the issue. You can download and install the update from here. Scroll down to the Updates section.


----------



## WesternGuy

Jim, thanks for the suggestion and the link.  I will install the update and see what happens.

WesternGuy


----------



## WesternGuy

Okay, I downloaded an installed the "patch 6.01".  Now, when I start up LR6 (6.01), it asks me press the "Import" button to begin and it starts importing my entire picture file into LR.  Now I am really confused.  Why does it just not create a new catalog and go from there?  Now when I check the listing, I have the following folders:

Lightroom 5 Catalog Previews.lrdata
Lightroom Catalog Previews.lrdata
Lightroom Catalog-2 Previews.lrdata
Lightroom Catalog-3 Previews.lrdata
Lightroom Settings

and the following files:

Lightroom 5 Catalog.lrcat
Lightroom Catalog.lrcat
Lightroom Catalog.lrcat-journal

Now I can guess that the ones with the "5" in them are from LR 5.7.  Are the others from LR 6.01?  Which one should I keep or delete?  In all the years of having Lightroom, I have never ever encountered such a diabolical situation as this - why?  I can only guess that they are trying to force us folks who only use LR to use the Cloud combination of LR + PS, otherwise why would they make this such a difficult and frustrating process?  This is the sort of BS that happens when one company gains such a monopoly on this type of software. 

Is there another patch that I need to install on top of "6.01", or should I start over again by uninstalling LR6 and re-installing it and then the 6.01 patch?

Any insight that anyone would care to offer will be greatly appreciated.

WesternGuy


----------



## Jim Wilde

Do you know the name and location of the catalog that you were using with LR5? If you do, start LR6 and do File>Open Catalog and in the resulting browser select that LR5 catalog. You'll get the "Do you want to upgrade" dialog, which you should accept, and LR6 will create a new version of that LR5 catalog, in the same folder, and with a "-2" extension.

Try that.


----------



## WesternGuy

Jim, that seems to have worked.  It created a bunch of files with a 2-3 extensions, so I am not going to worry about what it does as long as it works.  Hopefully, it will be working in 2 or three weeks.  I have to go away for a couple of days, so we will see if it is still working when I return.

Thank you very much for all your help with this.  :mrgreen: :hail:

WesternGuy


----------



## Jim Wilde

Good to hear. Make yourself a note to clean up the catalog folder when you get back....if you're not sure, check back in here and we'll help you figure it out.


----------



## Stef

When I open Lightroom 6 in the Library View it show the current image in Loupe but has small panel saying loading that never disappears. 
When adding Captions, when I move to the next picture the Info and metadata panel do not update. If I edit the Caption it edits the previous image shown not the current one. 
When I try to exit Lightroom it will not close, I am forced to use Task manager to end it. Version 5 still works perfectly.
Dump of Info
Lightroom version: 6.0.1 [ 1018573 ]
License: Perpetual
Operating system: Windows 8.1 Home Premium Edition
Version: 6.3 [9600]
Application architecture: x64
System architecture: x64
Logical processor count: 12
Processor speed: 4.0 GHz
Built-in memory: 16285.8 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 16285.8 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 522.2 MB (3.2%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 479.1 MB
Memory cache size: 79.8 MB
Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 6
Camera Raw SIMD optimization: SSE2,AVX,AVX2
System DPI setting: 96 DPI
Desktop composition enabled: Yes
Displays: 1) 1920x1200, 2) 1920x1200
Input types: Multitouch: No, Integrated touch: No, Integrated pen: Yes, External touch: No, External pen: Yes, Keyboard: No


Graphics Processor Info: 
GeForce GTX 770/PCIe/SSE2


Check OpenGL support: Passed
Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
Version: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 352.86
Renderer: GeForce GTX 770/PCIe/SSE2
LanguageVersion: 3.30 NVIDIA via Cg compiler




Application folder: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom
Library Path: M:\Lightroom5\All Photographs_V5-2.lrcat
Settings Folder: C:\Users\stefan2014\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom


Installed Plugins: 
1) Behance
2) Canon Tether Plugin
3) Facebook
4) Flickr
5) Leica Tether Plugin
6) Merge to 32-bit
7) Nikon Tether Plugin


Config.lua flags: None


Updated Toolkit: Adobe Camera Raw 9.0 for Lightroom 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: Book Module 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: Develop Module 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: Import Module 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: Library Module 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: Map Module 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: Monitor Module 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: Print Module 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: Slideshow Module 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: Web Module 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.AgNetClient 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.AgWFBridge 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.Headlights 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.LibraryToolkit 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.MultiMonitorToolkit 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.archiving_toolkit 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.bridgetalk 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.catalogconverters 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.cef_toolkit 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.coretech_toolkit 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.curculio 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.discburning 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.email 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.export 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.ftpclient 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.help 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.iac 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.imageanalysis 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.layout_module_shared 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.pdf_toolkit 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.sdk 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.sec 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.socket 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.store_provider 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.substrate 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.ui 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.video_toolkit 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.xml 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.wichitafoundation 6.0 (build 1014445)


Adapter #1: Vendor : 10de
	Device : 1184
	Subsystem : 11841569
	Revision : a1
	Video Memory : 1985
Adapter #2: Vendor : 1414
	Device : 8c
	Subsystem : 0
	Revision : 0
	Video Memory : 0
AudioDeviceIOBlockSize: 1024
AudioDeviceName: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
AudioDeviceNumberOfChannels: 2
AudioDeviceSampleRate: 44100
Build: Uninitialized
Direct2DEnabled: false
GPUDevice: not available
OGLEnabled: true


----------



## Jim Wilde

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Does this happen for every image you select? The "Loading" message indicates that it's trying to load the preview, which should be pretty instant if you're in Fit or Fill view. Are you able to get into Grid view OK? If you are, try selecting a bunch of the images then render 1:1 previews. If that works, then try going into Loupe view for one of those selected images. Do you get the "Loading" message then? If not, move to the others and check those. If that works, then select one of the images that you didn't build the previews for, and does that load OK? If not, I'd be tempted to dump the preview cache and have Lightroom build a new one.

One other thing you might want to try first, would be to turn off the GPU option (Preferences>Performance tab) to see if that has any effect. It probably shouldn't, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Stef

Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Does this happen for every image you select? The "Loading" message indicates that it's trying to load the preview, which should be pretty instant if you're in Fit or Fill view. Are you able to get into Grid view OK? If you are, try selecting a bunch of the images then render 1:1 previews. If that works, then try going into Loupe view for one of those selected images. Do you get the "Loading" message then? If not, move to the others and check those. If that works, then select one of the images that you didn't build the previews for, and does that load OK? If not, I'd be tempted to dump the preview cache and have Lightroom build a new one.
> 
> One other thing you might want to try first, would be to turn off the GPU option (Preferences>Performance tab) to see if that has any effect. It probably shouldn't, but stranger things have happened.



Hi,
Thanks for the quick response.
Just turned on my PC again and now I cannot replicate the behaviour, no Loading message, everything works snappily, info and Metadata updating fine. On both occasions I only had Lightroom running so cannot see that it was some other task degrading the system. I have an i7 overclocked with water cooling with a Nvidea GTX770 with latest drivers. I noticed that last time Lightroom kept refreshing the System Info filling it bit by bit this time it was all there instantly so thinking that Windows might have been doing something major in the background but if it was it went on for best part of 30 mins while I was struggling with Lightroom. Mystified. Also earlier when I switched to Version 5 after closing V6 as unusable it ran smoothly without issues which makes it even more puzzling. It is not due to Lightroom V6 building a new cache in the background is it? I only installed yesterday, today was the first time I had it on for any length of time.


----------



## Jim Wilde

The only thing that Lightroom might have been running in the background is the Face Recognition indexing (if you have it enabled). The preview cache is usually "stolen" from the LR5 catalog when doing the upgrade, so it shouldn't be that.

A mystery perhaps, but obviously you'll be keeping an eye on things in case it starts mis-behaving again.


----------



## jjespdk

Am I the only one regretting to have updated to LR6 from LR5.7? What a waste of money. Everything runs slow, even with GPU and face detection turned off. Yes I know, I could buy a new laptop, but why? Why should everything take at least double time? Why does the screen get white with at "waiting for response" all the time?

Adobe, this is a big disappointment! I am considering to go back to 5.7, but then I will loose a month work I guess :(


----------



## clee01l

jjespdk, Welcome to the forum.  Have you updated to LR6.01 yet?  This helped correct some early issues although not all.

Because your profile is incomplete, I do not know the specs of the machine that you are currently using.  If you have less than 8GB RAM and an older dual core CPU, your set up might be under powered. Performance is generally related to the components installed, the amount of RAM and the number of CPU cores. Having the right GPU can help too, but the wrong GPU can hurt too.   You also need a lot of free space on the drive where your working storage is maintained (usually C:\).  I usually recommend at least 125GB of free space for working storage. LR will use a big chunk of that.  If you have a lot of crap apps running in the background, they can steal CPU cycles that LR could be using.  On Windows machines, Virus Scanners can interfere with critical LR files and LR temporary files.   Try starting LR in safe mod with your virus scanner off and see if performance improves. If it does then, restarting background tasks one at a time until performance slows will help identify problem apps.


----------



## G.H. Reilink

Hi all!

In the last reply from Cletus I´ve read that Virus Scanners can interfere on crucial Lightroom files. I knew that scanners can slow-down software, but somehow I can´t remember this to be so explicit in LR5.7. The startup from LR6 on the other hand did take much time on my laptop. Although it is not the fastest and the newest hardware, it should be enough for using LR though. But now, putting LR6 on the white-list of the antivirus-programm did the trick. Starting up lasts about 10-15 seconds, which is acceptable for my laptop.

So thanks for the tip.

Kind regards,

G.H. Reilink


----------



## clee01l

G.H. Reilink said:


> .... *But now, putting LR6 on the white-list of the antivirus-programm did the trick. Starting up lasts about 10-15 seconds, which is acceptable for my laptop.*


If I could make the bold text blink, I would.  So many of the woes attributed to Windows or some significant windows program like LR can be attributed to this process.  The way virus apps work is monitoring files that get opened by other (possibly malicious) apps. Before the file is released to the calling program, the virus scanner interrupts the flow to inspect the file for virus signatures.   Programs like LR write to a lot of files:  the catalog file the Previews database, the previews, and a host of temporary files in working storage.  If a virus scanning program interrupts the process for each file a few microseconds, it accumulates and l=slows down the whole process.  This is one reason that I opted for OS X and switched from being a long time Windows user (20+ years). I can get by not running a virus scanner. Not because OS X is virus free, but because most OS X vulnerabilities get caught and patched by Apple and there are fewer malicious apps that target OS X.


----------



## G.H. Reilink

Thanks for replying again. The only thing what puzzles me is why LR6 seems to have more "problems" with the virus software as LR5 did. LR5 did his job good in terms of speed. And I didn´t put it on the white-list.

A first start of LR6 lasts about 20-25 seconds now, thereafter the before mentioned 10-15 seconds. As I said, acceptable.

So, thanks again.

Kind regards,

G.H. Reilink


----------



## jjespdk

clee01l said:


> jjespdk, Welcome to the forum.  Have you updated to LR6.01 yet?  This helped correct some early issues although not all.
> 
> Because your profile is incomplete, I do not know the specs of the machine that you are currently using.  If you have less than 8GB RAM and an older dual core CPU, your set up might be under powered. Performance is generally related to the components installed, the amount of RAM and the number of CPU cores. Having the right GPU can help too, but the wrong GPU can hurt too.   You also need a lot of free space on the drive where your working storage is maintained (usually C:\).  I usually recommend at least 125GB of free space for working storage. LR will use a big chunk of that.  If you have a lot of crap apps running in the background, they can steal CPU cycles that LR could be using.  On Windows machines, Virus Scanners can interfere with critical LR files and LR temporary files.   Try starting LR in safe mod with your virus scanner off and see if performance improves. If it does then, restarting background tasks one at a time until performance slows will help identify problem apps.



Thank you Cletus, yes I have updated. And you are right. My laptop i an older Dell with a dual core I7 processor and only 6gb ram. But my point is, that even if I invested in a new up to date laptop, I am pretty sure LR6 would run slower than LR5.7 would on my old laptop. To me it looks like the coding of LR is beginning to outplay it self. It is very common in software development. A product will over time be its own enemy. To much legacy code that conflicts with the new code and functionally. I can't say that this is the case for LR, but to me all alarm bells are ringing.... That said, I love LR. The best software for a photographer ever imo.

Regards
Jan


----------



## clee01l

jjespdk said:


> Thank you Cletus, yes I have updated. And you are right. My laptop i an older Dell with a dual core I7 processor and only 6gb ram. But my point is, that even if I invested in a new up to date laptop, I am pretty sure LR6 would run slower than LR5.7 would on my old laptop. To me it looks like the coding of LR is beginning to outplay it self. It is very common in software development. A product will over time be its own enemy. To much legacy code that conflicts with the new code and functionally. I can't say that this is the case for LR, but to me all alarm bells are ringing.... That said, I love LR. The best software for a photographer ever imo.
> 
> Regards
> Jan


Actually with LR6 just the opposite is true.  LR6 code was re-written and all of the legacy 32 bit accommodations have now been dropped.  Significant parts of LR were rewritten to improve speed. Hence the addition of the use of the GPU to accelerate performance in development.  Early in its release (v6.0, before v6.0.1) I did a side by side timing of low long it took LR5.7.1 to open to an image versus LR6.  LR6 was about three times faster.

With a state of the art hardware, LR6 will do the job.


----------



## Jim Wilde

The attached screenshot may be of interest. I routinely conduct performance tests for comparison purposes (initially going back to LR3 using Canon 5DII files, but more recently updating to 5DIII files). The tests involve tasks that I can objectively time, specifically 1:1 preview generation and exporting. I've just updated my chart with a direct comparison of LR5.7.1 and LRCC, and the tests are run on both my Mac and Windows systems, with the latter being run twice to compare the effect of having hyper-threading enabled/disabled.







A couple of observations:

1. These are objective timings, i.e. it's pretty safe to draw conclusions from the results. But how Lightroom performs in daily use is much more difficult to assess, and for sure I've already noted that on the Windows platform LRCC takes several seconds longer than LR5.7 to start, but other than that I'd be hard pressed to notice any difference between the two. With the GPU enabled I definitely see a tiny bit more smoothness when pushing sliders around, but the difference is so small it really makes no difference. 
But I'm not a power user, so I very rarely run into performance problems that start to occur in longer sessions....I do sometimes have keyword panel slowdowns in an elongated session, but that occurs using both versions.

2. Looking at the specifics of the timings, pay no attention to the fact that on OSX everything is significantly faster than the same task on Windows....the Mac system (late 2013 model MBP) is 4 years younger than the Windows desktop system, so I expected that major performance boost (if I hadn't seen it I'd have wanted my money back!). So looking beyond that it's interesting, to me at least, to note that LRCC on my MBP is a little bit faster than LR5.7 in rendering 1:1 previews, but consistently a little bit slower than 5.7 on the Windows system. I think I'll try mentioning that to the Adobe team. 

3. The Export timings do show a significant performance increase using LRCC versus LR5.7, on both platforms. This is as expected due to the engineering enhancements that Adobe made to the Export process.

4. Windows users might be interested to note how little difference there seems to be whether hyper-threading is enabled or not.


----------



## clee01l

Thanks, Jim for sharing your testing.  Standardized tests are much better than empirical guessing.


----------



## DannyC

*Left / Right keyboard selection not working in Develop following image deletion*.

In the Develop module, with any photo selected I can navigate freely left and right using my keyboard cursor keys. Once I perform a certain action such as deleting a photo, the keyboard control focus is lost from the filmstrip, and although the next photo is shown as selected, pressing left or right will not select adjacent images. Using CTRL + left or right still works (ugh... two button combos!) but until I mouse select again on a filmstrip thumbnail, left/right image selection does not work. This unexpected behaviour is not seen in the library module where I can delete a photo, and left/right selection still works... it does not matter what panels are showing or what full/semi screen mode I am working on... the problem persists. Can anyone else carify this behaviour, and are there any solutions please? (other than CTRL+left/right). Thanks.


----------



## Rwentzel

I wish to buy the upgrade version of Lightroom 6 (perpetual). Currently have 5.7. Cost is $79.
Once I have paid presume Adobe will send me a link. Will I get a full separate version of 6 or will I just get my 5.7 upgraded.? Will I still have my 5.7.? Will I need to move my catalog from 5.7 to 6 ?


----------



## clee01l

Rwentzel said:


> I wish to buy the upgrade version of Lightroom 6 (perpetual). Currently have 5.7. Cost is $79.
> Once I have paid presume Adobe will send me a link. Will I get a full separate version of 6 or will I just get my 5.7 upgraded.? Will I still have my 5.7.? Will I need to move my catalog from 5.7 to 6 ?


If you upgrade through Adobe you will get a link at the time of purchase,  It will install LR6.1 as a separate app (verify that it s v6.1).  It will be up to you to uninstall LR5 app.  When you open LR6 for the first time, It will find your LR5 catalog file and offer to copy and convert it to a structure compatible with LR6. From this point forward you will use the LR6 catalog.  The LR5 catalog will remain intact and in place.


----------



## Rwentzel

Thanks Cletus


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Since the initial flurry of issues is now over, we're closing this thread.  If you're still having issues, please feel free to start a new thread about your problem.


----------

